# need love bad



## silentlyscreaming (Oct 29, 2012)

ok im new to this so please work with me. ok i hve been married to my husband for about a year and a half now. it has become almost a sexless marriage. there is a 24yr age difference betreen me n my husband but the age difference didnt seem to be a problem 2 yrs ago. the sex we used to have was AMAZING but that has almost completely stopped. i mean i am a 32 yr old woman and i love sex and i love new things but it has gotten to where i am almost for the lack of a better word almost scared to try for anything. i dont want to hurt him or make him feel bad but im goin nuts. i feel like im screaming and noone hears me. i have NEVER been shy when it comes to sex but for some reason i have become almost that way. how do i tell him that i NEED him to just grab me and pin me to the wall n tear my clothes off and u know.......


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

lead by example!


----------



## silentlyscreaming (Oct 29, 2012)

good point, and i would have always said the same thing, and i have never been the type of woman to just sit back. i have always been the go get what i want type but its not just that simple. i can go n get it but its not what i want. i want him to b like a man and for the lack of a better phrase "take it". if that makes any sense!!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> lead by example!


Good advice....change in patterns is hard....sometimes you just need to break free.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## needyForHelp (Aug 8, 2012)

Well I would say, dress sensually, and tease her by looking sexy and appealing but make it as if you are not doing it on purpose, I think, if I were him, I would just TAKE THE CHARGE ...............


----------

